# 1987 Bass Tracker V16 SC Guide Special Rebuild



## shmelty

Been lurking the site for ~8 months and have thoroughly enjoyed seeing all of the projects. I finally jumped in and got boat. It's a 1987 Bass Tracker V-16 Guide Special with a 25 Horse 2 Stroke Mercury. Engine is solid and has low hours. The shell of the boat is is fine condition but the decking and transom are rotted. Just got it home yesterday and made some room in the garage. This will be my winter project and I couldn't be more excited. Any tips and pointers will be appreciated.


----------



## Jay D

nice :wink: whats the blue vac hose for?


----------



## Jdholmes

Nice boat! What kind of a deal did you get on her?


----------



## jasper60103

Nice rig. Thanks for sharing your project.


----------



## gouran01

great find and plenty to keep ya busy over the winter!


----------



## shmelty

I traded a Backwoods Piglet Smoker with BBQ Guru system for the boat/motor/trailer. I will post pics as I go through the tear-down and rebuild.


----------



## LonLB

Really nice boat. 8) Ask any questions as you go along.

Likely your foam is soaked so I would pull that too. Gluvit the inside, and re-foam with noodles or board foam. 3/4 exterior wood for the floor and your good to go.


----------



## Jdholmes

Awesome! Getting a great deal always makes it so much sweeter for me, personally.


----------



## shmelty

Started the teardown. Got the motor off and started ripping the decks off.

Here's bow:




Here's the mouse nest under the bow


----------



## bobbyb

Nice rig Shmelty. 
Looking forward to your rebuild. (I hate mice - tried everything to keep them outta the boat - they still find there way in  )

bobby


----------



## shmelty

Todays Progress.... Console, all decking and transom are out. Also removed the aluminum storage covers.
The spay in foam is solid and has not taken on water. Some foam blocks toward the stern were soaked and will need to replaced.


----------



## Stove Iron

Looks you may have lucked out. I know a lot of Tracker owners have had to completely gut the poured in foam due to contamination and water logging. Looks liker your transom replacement shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## earl60446

shmelty said:


> I traded a Backwoods Piglet Smoker with BBQ Guru system for the boat/motor/trailer. I will post pics as I go through the tear-down and rebuild.



Wow, at first I was thinking, a boat/motor and trailer for a BBQ/smoker, what a deal!

Then I checked on that BBQ smoker / Guru thing, looks like it would be about $5k new and all. But I dont know, if you like the deal, that is what counts. No smoker would be worth that to me but plenty of boats are. So good for you.

Tim


----------



## shmelty

Got the transom pieces cut and glued them together today with West Six10 Epoxy. Also got all the decking cut. I will try to post some pics tomorrow. I plan on using the West Systems 105 with 205 hardener to seal all the wood including the transom. I will put a coat of UV protection of the transom afterwards. I plan on carpeting the decks.


----------



## kofkorn

Looks like you got a nice frame and hull to start from. When you're done, it will be a like a new boat! Good luck!


----------



## shmelty

Making some progress...


----------



## fool4fish1226

Comimg along nicely =D>


----------



## fender66

Looking good! Pictures are good too. =D>


----------



## LonLB

Looks good!


----------



## skloak

looking good, should be nice and lot's of storage when your done!!!


----------



## shmelty

All the wood is cut except for the Storage Hatch openings in the bow. I ordered 2 Tempress 1317s. Once they arrive I will cut out the openings. Then all wood will be multi-coated with Resin.





I cut a piece for the transom area.




Here is the under deck storage. I used PVC Board to make the box.




Here you can slightly see my pencil marks for the hatch cutouts on either of the pedestal base.




New vs. Old Transom!


----------



## fender66

Looking sweet!


----------



## shmelty

fender66 said:


> Looking sweet!



Thanks! I got the transom sanded today and it fits perfectly. All the wood is pretty much ready for glassing just need a place to do it as I don't feel like filling my house with the lovely aroma of resin.


----------



## Jim

Very nice man! Coming along excellent! You will have to take me out fishing at least once next year!


----------



## shmelty

Jim said:


> Very nice man! Coming along excellent! You will have to take me out fishing at least once next year!



You've got a deal! This is my first boat though so you will have to show me the ropes!!


----------



## fender66

shmelty said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice man! Coming along excellent! You will have to take me out fishing at least once next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a deal! This is my first boat though so you will have to show me the ropes!!
Click to expand...


IF I were you....I'd have him show you the fish. Ropes are easy to find. :roll:


----------



## Ride_Klein

You've done this project like an old pro. Thanks for sharing


----------



## shmelty

Slooooowww progress here! 

Got the Tempress hatches in.


----------



## fender66

Slow is better than no progress. Still looks great! =D> =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226

fender66 said:


> Slow is better than no progress. Still looks great! =D> =D>




Totally Agree just keep at it


----------



## LonLB

Slow? That's not slow.  

I brought my boat home Dec 31st of last year....I'm still not done.


----------



## HOUSE

LonLB said:


> Slow? That's not slow.
> 
> I brought my boat home Dec 31st of last year....I'm still not done.



+1 
I'm in the same boat! haha


----------



## shmelty

Since my garage is under my house I can't do the resin work without my house filling up with noxious fumes. Luckily my brother owns a big, heated repair shop with enough extra space for me to do my work!! I will start coating all the wood on Saturday and hope to have it all done in a few weeks!


----------



## kofkorn

It's looking great! One thing I'm sure I'll be wishing for on my Tracker is all the extra storage you've got. As to the resin fumes, my garage is under our living room, and I had no issue whatever with fumes from the epoxy resin. I even coated a few pieces and brought them upstairs so they would cure faster with no complaints from the family. Now when I did a few pieces in the garage with a black spray can, that's a whole other story...

I will say that the temperature of your garage is MUCH more important. It took me about 2-3 days per coat for the resin to cure because I was working in 45-50 deg temps. If you can keep it above 60, the resin will kick much faster.

Good luck and keep at it!


----------



## TNtroller

very nice work, looks like you know what you're doing there, sure you haven't done this before ????? =D>


----------



## Tin Man

Great work! It is something of pride and enjoyment! Great idea with the hatches. They look clean and will be priceless for storage.

Have you considered glassed floors with non skid finish in lieu of carpet? I was thinking carpet too....then thought Nautolux(sp) vinyl......and now leaning towards glassing floor with a non-skid finish. There are pics of a boat here on TB that were glassed; they look great. I just think it will last longer and be easier to clean compared to the other two options. Just food for thought.

Keep up the great work and I appreciate the report and pics.


----------



## mtehlert

Here comes the questions!!!!!
I have a 1986 Bass Tracker Guide Series V-16 Tiller
I'm looking for the specs on it??? 
person capacity, max weight for persons, total max weight for persons & gear, weight of the boat

And does anyone know about how fast a 25hp motor would push that boat?????

I'm all most ready for a motor, so I'm trying to make the best choice I can for the money we have to spend.


----------



## matt t

I am looking at a similar boat. Any suggestions what to look for? Are there any hidden issues I should inspect? Thanks. Matt Coventry, RI


----------



## shmelty

matt t said:


> I am looking at a similar boat. Any suggestions what to look for? Are there any hidden issues I should inspect? Thanks. Matt Coventry, RI



Floor rot and Transom rot are 2 of the main offenders. One thing you won't be able to see is the condition of the foam under the floors. Lots of older Tracker owners have found that the foam was soaked with water and added tons of weight and no flotation to the boat. This would have to be removed and replaced. I was lucky and my foam is fine. The aerator and bilge hoses in my boat were rotted/cracked so I would also check those.


----------



## MDFisherman57

Like he said I have ab 85 tracker v-16 and transom gets bad(from all three of the trackers I've seen like mine the wood in them seemed to pit the aluminum a little.). I love my tracker and there older boats are built fairly well. I was lucky to not have poured foam in it. They just used layers of cut foam besides the poured in ones by the back where the corners are at the transom and the seats. Only wood that really rotted on mine was the small floor piece that slide under the storage compartment next to the main floor wood. All in all they are def nice riding boats.


----------



## JamesM56alum

Looks great


----------



## shmelty

JamesM56alum said:


> Looks great



Thanks! I finished sealing all the wood with West Systems 105. Now I am about to start the rewiring of the entire boat. Once the rewiring is done, I will order my carpet and begin that whole process!


----------



## dahut

Helluva nice job youre doing. There is no substitute for a gut and rebuild, is there?


----------



## mhunter3

I've got a 1988 Guide Special that I'm thinking about replacing the transom. What thickness of plywood did you use for your transom and the rest of the decking? What kind of plywood did you use(Marine)? Thanks.


----------



## shmelty

For the Transom I bonded 3/4" and 1/2" with Epoxy then double coated it with West Systems. I used 1/2 sanded plywood for the decks and coated them in West Systems as well. Still waiting for my carpet to come in then I will be done.


----------



## JamesM56alum

Any updates ?


----------



## shmelty

JamesM56alum said:


> Any updates ?



Soon.... I hope  

Just buttoning up the wiring and waiting for carpet. Had to many weekend obligations to even look at her over the last few months.


----------



## Gators5220

How solid are the tracker v-bottom boats? Do you think they are big lake or offshore material?


----------



## bad1

shmelty said:


> JamesM56alum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon.... I hope
> 
> Just buttoning up the wiring and waiting for carpet. Had to many weekend obligations to even look at her over the last few months.
Click to expand...


I just started my Tracker V Guide Special too. The deck was rotted very bad.
I have the 1989 Tracker with a 25hp Evinrude 2 stroke, but looks just like your boat.
For the front lower deck 5 3" x 4, I used the old deck as a pattern. I cut, and needless to say, it didnt fit very well. Was not an issue previously because the carpet used was not really marine grade carpet, so it was thicker and did not show the "crooked" cut deck. How did you create your pattern for the lower deck. How did you get the curve looking so close. Is there a secret?

I have replaced the large deck and it is carpeted, I will finish cutting the other pieces ten replace carpet all at once.

Where did you get the hatches, and the PVC underneath the hatches? Great idea, by the way, am thinking of putting my trolling motor battery up front.

I am also going to install all weather conduit and run the wiring thru it, and will also add lights to the rod boxes.

One more question, Whare are you using to seal the wood, and where did you buy it.

Great job you are doing.
Regards,
Ron


----------



## shmelty

For the curved deck up front i kind of lucked out. The old desk was completely rotten on the left side but the right side was in okay shape. I measured the original and cut it exactly in half then traced that half on a new piece of wood, flipped it over and traced the other side. When I cut out the deck I used a jigsaw and set the blade at an angle so the edges would fit the contour of the boat.

The hatches I got at Amazon.com https://www.amazon.com/Tempress-White-Hatch-without-23-25/dp/B00144CTWS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336565812&sr=8-1

The PVC Board I got at Home Depot.

As for sealing the wood... I really went overboard and did 2 coats of West Systems Epoxy


----------



## bad1

shmelty said:


> For the curved deck up front i kind of lucked out. The old desk was completely rotten on the left side but the right side was in okay shape. I measured the original and cut it exactly in half then traced that half on a new piece of wood, flipped it over and traced the other side. When I cut out the deck I used a jigsaw and set the blade at an angle so the edges would fit the contour of the boat.
> 
> The hatches I got at Amazon.com https://www.amazon.com/Tempress-White-Hatch-without-23-25/dp/B00144CTWS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336565812&sr=8-1
> 
> The PVC Board I got at Home Depot.
> 
> As for sealing the wood... I really went overboard and did 2 coats of West Systems Epoxy



What size are the hatches?
Again, 
Thanks


----------



## shmelty

Sorry I have been neglecting this thread  The boat project got put on hold last winter. I am going to hit it hard this winter so she is done for the spring. It still needs carpet, seats, bilge, aerator, water pump for the engine, carb rebuild, trolling motor and fish/depth finder and a bimini top. If you have any questions pm me or post here. I will respond as soon as possible!

Best Regards,

Sean


----------



## shmelty

I know it has been a long time but I am finally making some progress!


----------



## fender66

Looks great!


----------



## DaveInGA

Looks great. I did a similar restore to the one you're doing. Like you, I found to do it right, it took a good bit of time. A lot more than most folks estimate.


----------



## bad1

Looking good. Is this motor a tiller style motor?
I need to get back on mine soon, Big deck is replaced, now I need to cut the front deck.


----------



## shmelty

Got some more work done this weekend! The console is in along with the new trolling motor, bilge pump, aerator, etc....


----------



## shmelty

My local shop had both the water pump and carb rebuild kit in stock so I lucked out! Changed out the water pump today. Also, disassembled the carburetor and have that soaking in cleaner now. Should be on the water soon!


----------



## shmelty

Update:
Motor has been installed and it runs! 
Starting Battery
Trolling Battery installed into a Minn Kota Power Station
Pro Mariner Pro Sport 12 Onboard Charger Installed
Humminbird 596c HD DI Fishfinder installed w/Ram Mount


----------



## shmelty

Well....The engine is finally tuned up and running great! We acid washed the hull (below the stickers) and shines like it was 1987 again! Ready for the first trip to the lake this weekend!

Wish me luck! 8)


----------



## shmelty

For Sale.


----------



## 13rannon

Curious, what length of trolling motor would you use on that boat? Thanks


----------



## shmelty

That's a 55lb thrust with 54" shaft.


----------



## 13rannon

Great, thanks a lot. 

I'm going to be storing and using my dads 1988 Bass tracker guide 16V this winter. I'm really stoked about it. He bought it new and it has seen under 40 hours of use it's whole life. It has sat inside his garage for as long as I can remember. I have tried to get him to sell it to me, but he said he didn't want to. He will be remodeling his house this winter so he has finally released his grip a little on the boat.

I thought about upgrading the trolling motor to an iPilot Link, but did not know whether I could get away with a 45" shaft or not. I have not fished from the boat since I was 9. Going to be a nice change from my kayak this winter.


----------



## Two Rivers

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328692#p328692 said:


> shmelty » 08 Sep 2013, 10:11[/url]"]For Sale.



Just picked up the thread. Did you ever put the boat on the water? How did it do? Did you end up selling it? Did you get your money out of it.
Nice looking boat. I've got an 88 Tracker sitting at my BILs farm full of mice that needs restored. Probably start in the spring.
Still fishing now with my 16ft. SeaNymph.


----------



## dahut

Two Rivers said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328692#p328692 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shmelty » 08 Sep 2013, 10:11[/url]"]For Sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up the thread. Did you ever put the boat on the water? How did it do? Did you end up selling it? Did you get your money out of it.
> Nice looking boat. I've got an 88 Tracker sitting at my BILs farm full of mice that needs restored. Probably start in the spring.
> Still fishing now with my 16ft. SeaNymph.
Click to expand...

Wow, I'd like to just HAVE a boat to work on... And you have two.
And they say the economy is bad.
:lol:


----------

